# Our first Texas show - SCTGC Memorial Show



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This weekend we attended our first show in Texas - although it ended up not being the best experience the first half (senior day) as far as other exhibitors, the second half was alot better as most of the rude people had left.

We took 2 seniors - 3 ring show - knowing that they would not place, but concerned of not having sanction number. Both does have been nursing kids and not being milked at all and are wearing. We took our 6 year old J-Nels ER Delight and our 2 year old Proctor Hill Farm BO Artargatis.

Then we went to the Jr. Show - 2 ring show - and we took Sisters Three BR Aponi (3 month old), Sage-Acres DOS Xenia (11 month old), and then 3 home breeds SLR TKY Versace, SLR D Versace, and SLR D Thalia - all over 12 months.

In Ring 1 - SLR TKY Versace took Jr. Reserve Grand Champion










And in Ring 2 - Sage-Acres DOS Xenia took Jr Grand Champion (earning her first leg) and also Best in SHOW!!!! Way to go girl!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful girls, Congrats!! :applaud:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Allison! Beautiful girls :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats, Allison! Such beautiful doelings!  
I am going to a sanctioned show on June 9th with two of my juniors. 
 While I'm not sure I'll place (going up against more experienced breeders with beautiful animals) I know it will be the most awesome learning experience.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

Talitha - you will do just fine. This was only my 3rd show ever. Where is the show that you are attending?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats they are gorgeous.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

It's a two ring ADGA sanctioned show called the South Dakota Goat Show. I helped in the ring last year with Carl B's Farm goats and it was awesome! 
I am taking a homebred junior and a new doeling from TwinCreeks.  
They didn't have a microphone last year, and so you couldn't really hear what the judge had to say from the sidelines. This year they are definitely having a microphone, and I am thrilled!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ah yes, i saw that show listed on a facebook page somewhere!

Good luck - you will do great - and just remember to have a good time!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you Lori


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....Congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

